# Need some help



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Ok, boat is sold. And now into my new adventure..yak fishing! Just starting to look and have some ideas what I'm looking for but with so many models/styles/etc...my head is spinning!

Usage: big water, lake michigan, sag bay, higgin lake kinda thing.
User size: big and short man!!! 245 pounds and stocky!!! haha
-I believe I want a pedal one for covering longer distances, need very stable and wil eventually put alot of bells and whistles on it.
Fish: walleye and salmon, big species fishing!
Cost: start at the top and work down, I want quality to fit my needs. 
-looks liek sit on top is best for my needs and usage.

-In the market for a used one as well!

Thanks, the search has begun!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Hobie Outback..... 400 lb capacity, 33 in. wide, so is stable. 

The Pro Angler ? But that is a 100lb boat. 

Both have the Mirage Drive.

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/outback/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't be afraid to spend money....you will be hooked in no time. 

Lots of high quality yaks out there. For the water you describe, a SOT is the best route. In the terms of pedal craft that leaves you with a few choices from Hobie with the Mirage Drive and the Native Watercraft Mariner 12 with Natives Propel system. Both systems are good. My wife as a Native Ultimate with the Propel system and it has been a great boat. I may add a Mariner to my stable at some point. They run between $1800-$2000 or so. the Hobies with the Mirage are in the same price range. Neither are cheap but both are quality boats. The Hobie Revolution with the mIrage is pretty darn fast but it is a long sleek boat. The Outback is a shorter wider boat that offers more stability but will be a bit slower. To really get a feel, you need to demo the boats...especially considering the cost of the initial investment. Most kayak shops will offer demos. This time of year, a number of shops will be offering demo days where you can test a dozen or more boats.
Their are a few differences in the Mirage and the Propel systems. The Mirage is lighter and can be folded up against the hull to access shallow water. Both systems can be lifted out of the hull quickly. The Propel has reverse and is peddled like a recumbant bike. The Mirage is a push pull peddle system with no reverse. You can upgrade the standard Mirage fins to speed fins for more performance. The Propel system is a sealed system and looks like a lower unit of a trolling motor. The Native Mariner is a wide stable boat built for stand up fishing if one chooses. The Hobie Outback is stable enough to stand in as well but not designed for it from the start. With the Hobie, budget about $150-$200 for a good aftermarket seat....their factory seat does not match the quality of the rest of their boat. You won't find a more comfortable seat than the Mariners, period.

For non pedal craft, look at Wilderness Systems Tarpon or Ride series of boats, Native's Manta Ray, Jackson Cuda, Ocean Kayak Tridents or Ultra's or the line up from Malibu. 

For you and gear, look at the yaks rating and figure it's good for about 80% of that weight. And some will have a wet ride compared to others (water coming through the scuppers). Finding a yak that carries your weight and gear won't be a problem you should be good with just about anything. But a demo's a good thing. This will qucikly tell you if the boat has a dry or wet ride. Yak fishing ofcourse is a wet sport but some folks don't like having their feet sitting in water all day or a rear tank well that holds water.

When looking at the boats, consider the equipment you might mount like rod holders, electronics, gps etc etc. You want a boat that offers some versatility in this area and where you can mount rod holders close enough to reach when necessary but far enough forward that it won't interfere with your paddle stroke (or pedals!) Look at dry storage as well...will you ever haul camping gear? Shore lunch supplies? 
I would not mount equipment quickly after purchasing a boat unless it is a boat that offers a track system etc with no permanant drilling etc. PAddle and fish it a bit before hand so you can get a good idea of a layout that works for you. What may look good in the garage can be a mess on the water. Check out every kayak forum you can for rigging ideas and pictures and the learning curve will be much shorter. 

Budget for a good life jacket (about $100), a good paddle (even if you pedal) and a good flag/light system like those from Yakattack so powerboaters can see you. (they also have a product called gear trac for mounting equipment that is tremendous....some boats now come with a track system but gear trac can be added to any boat. A track system for mounting rod holders etc is the way to go. 

And don't forget to consider how you will transport it. The bigger pedal boats are not light (especially the Mariner, plus it has a skeg). Back of a truck? On a rack? Yak trailer? I use all 3 methods. 

Sorry, for the short novel! Yet I barely scratched the surface!:lol:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Mariner is sweet, but concerned it might be too small for Lake Michigan/Bay fishing!?!?! Obvious onkly woudl venture with 1 foot or less waves kinda thing!?

Where is the best place to buy in Michigan???


----------



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

I drove 2 hours to get down to Kayak Corral to buy my yak. Very nice people that will work with ya. My 2 cents for you. I bought a Malibu Stealth 14 after being in a few kayaks. It is by far the most stable unit I have been in. I am 6'1" 210 pounds and I can easily stand up in it or sit sideways. The thing won't tip. I only fish the great lakes too. I have been out to Port Sanilac and hit Lake Michigan a few times this year too. I know you might not want to paddle but I do and its not really that hard. I also have a 22' Monark fishing boat and I have yet to take it out of storage. Kayak big fishing is probably the most exciting thing you will do catching a fish. I own a Chevy Aveo and I just strap the yak on top of the car and get my 28 miles a gallon to my fishing spot. Have fun and if you ever have any questions feel free to give me a shout. Be safe out there!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

beer and nuts said:


> Mariner is sweet, but concerned it might be too small for Lake Michigan/Bay fishing!?!?! Obvious onkly woudl venture with 1 foot or less waves kinda thing!?
> 
> Where is the best place to buy in Michigan???


I also purchased my latest one from Kayak Corral in Saline (South of Ann Arbor). Great family owned shop with a well stocked inventory. However they are not a Hobie dealer. And, it would be a long haul for you. It is a 2.5 hour haul for me but I would do it again. There is a Native dealer in your area near TC that I've heard good things about but I can't remember the name. It was more of a fishing shop than kayak shop so they have a good understanding of what a fisherman is looking for vs a recreational kayaker etc. If you go to the Native website, they have a dealer search. I'm sure there are Hobie dealers up that way as well considering that area is a fantastic watersports area. Very envious! I want make a trip up there to hit the bay sometime to go after smallies.....

I think the Mariner would handle big water without too much issue. It is not a long/sleek craft often associated with big water though. It does have scupper holes but it would probably not be ideal to surf launch a rig like that in any kind of waves. The Hobies have a distinct advantage in that department for sure. 

The Malibu Stealth mentioned above is a great big water boat if you end up going the paddle route. Very stable, reasonably fast and can hold you, all your offshore gear, and a limit of 30# kings without hesitation.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Well I will look into the Malibu stealth but for now it is down to three...I think!?

Mariner

Trition Ultra 4.7

Wilderness Ride 13.5 footer

For some reason I like the Triton Ultra 4.7 and what it offers, but the new Wilderness' are getting good 2012 reviews.

The mariner, just not sure i need the pedal thing???


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

For paddle powered rigs, you can't go wrong with the Ultra or the Ride 135. With the Ultra, budget some money for a good aftermarket seat...which is kind of sad considering the Ultra is already an expensive high quality boat. The Ultra is a true big water boat. It is a bit much for smaller inland fishing in tighter spots but it would be a machine on the bay or the big lake, even in rougher water/wind. I'm sure you know how fast conditions can change on the bay for example...both boats would get you home, the Ultra would just get you there a bit faster and with a bit less concern!


Time to just give in....the addiction already has its grip on you!


----------

